# Milwaukee CO2 regulator



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I just got a Milwaukee regularor (Ma957) and I either have a problem or I don't have it dialed in just yet. 
I installed it last night on to a full 5# co2 bottle per instructions. Opened the bottle valve full open, and bubble checked for leaks...none. Proceded to follow instructions...ect. the problem I have is that I will dial the regulator knob to 5-10psi and then adjust the bubble counter to 1bps and it will work great for a while then it will seem to lose pressure and the regulator gauge will drop to 0psi. I then will tighten the regulator knob a little, the guage will show 5-10psi again, it will bubble like it sould, and then slowly stop again.
has anyone had this problem or is it not really a problem? Or do I need to keep messing with it a little more?


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Dial the regulator knob to at least 30 psi then adjust the needle valve. This worked for me.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

sorry for the delay in the post
bumping the pressure to 20-25 psi fixed the problem
wonder why the instructions say otherwise
but anyways its fixed and I have a constant stream of CO2 int he tank
Thanks Jay


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

They say that the needle valve doesn't work properly under high pressure. which I find to be inacurate. It works fine. Its the actual regulator that doesn't work properly under low pressure.


----------



## sonaps (Nov 15, 2005)

Good to know. I will be bumping mine up tonight. Mine hasn't dropped to zero, but I find that the bubble count isn't consistent over time.


----------



## longspeak (Dec 20, 2005)

*Set at 30 psi and still have problems*

I have been trying to set up the same regulator into an AM 1000 reactor.

I thought my problem was solved when I read the post above about needing to be at 25 psi or greater. The bubble count seems to be stable when at 30 psi UNTIL the solenoid cycles off and then back on several hours later. The bubble count either comes back at previous number and then rapidly decays to half the count, or the bubble count just comes back at a very low number.

Is it my setup procedure or do I have a bad regulator?

Thanks for any comments!


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

You could have a bad regulator. Your problem is consistant with about %50 of people who own them. Call and they should send you a new one.


----------



## longspeak (Dec 20, 2005)

JaySilverman said:


> You could have a bad regulator. *Your problem is consistant with about %50 of people who own them*. Call and they should send you a new one.


Well, that doesn't inspire confidence in the setup. Is there a different regulator setup that I would want to own?

Thanks for your comments, I was becoming very frustrated with trying to get the setup to work.


----------

